# AA cell charger



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I year or more ago, somone was talking about a battery charger they found that would fast charge like 8 or maybe 10 AA sized cells at a time, each with individual charge circuits. I was wondering if anyone remembers that and/or has a link or name of the charger???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Eveready has one that will charge 4 cells in 15 minutes. I've been using it for a year or so and really like it.


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

hankster said:


> Eveready has one that will charge 4 cells in 15 minutes. I've been using it for a year or so and really like it.


My friend uses one of those and they work great.
Got it from Wally World (Wal-Mart)

I have a old Rayovac Renewal Power Station that charges up to 8 AA,AAA,D's or about any type of Renewal battery,but I think they have discontinued the recharchable batterys from Renewal,I am not sure if it will charge any type of battery or not,I will do a test and see..I will bring back the results later. I will try to charge some AA NiMH cells with it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

I tested some NiMH AA's on there for 2 hours and the lights to indicate the Rayovac charger is charging never came on,so I charged anyways,and they never charged them..


----------



## Mustangz (Feb 6, 2002)

That's strange.. I have a Rayovac charger that does 8 cells at a time, got it for the Renewals probably 3 years ago, and it charges all my cells, NiCD's and NiMH's... 

I prefer to use one of my old Milleniums to charge them though, faster and I feel better about the capabilities of the Millenium to not hurt the cells.


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

Mustangz said:


> That's strange.. I have a Rayovac charger that does 8 cells at a time, got it for the Renewals probably 3 years ago, and it charges all my cells, NiCD's and NiMH's...
> 
> I prefer to use one of my old Milleniums to charge them though, faster and I feel better about the capabilities of the Millenium to not hurt the cells.


That is the same one I got about 3 years ago,I beleive.
I placed them in there again to try again and I soon realized they were not making full contact in the charger as the AA cellls from Racers Edge have a shorter positive end than any other AA cell I have.It does work,but not for Racer Edge cells..


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I too have one of the Rayovac 8 cell chargers and use it a lot. I bought it at Wal-Mart last Christmas. The only problem I have is that it doesn't sense when thay are done. I usually only leave batterys on there for 1 hour. I use it a lot for charging AA nimh cells for my digital camera. I still can't beat my very old Turbo-30 for charging the radio packs as well as my race packs. And now that Tekin is back I am going to send my 112-c in for upgrade and use it also for race packs. I might even try it on AA packs for transmitters.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

I use my T-35 to charge up to 8 cells. You just have to make sure your power supply puts out around 15v.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i went to a electronics store and bought two four cell AA holders and servo taped them together and wired it so that i can charge my batteries. 1 amp charge is quick enough


----------

